# I'm on the hunt



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

this is going out to an unsuspecting gorilla tomorrow, 2 small boxes of Hajenius cigars (an Amsterdam brand, Hajenius is famous for their art deco shop in the centre of Amsterdam, a 'must see' even though the staff knows shit, there are better but less beautiful shops in the same area) and to complete the package in style a Hajenius box of matches and signature clogs.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

What I would do for some stroopwaffles!!!!!!! Yummmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> What I would do for some stroopwaffles!!!!!!! Yummmmmmmmmm.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

:tpd: Doesnt change the stroopwaffle craving -- damn, those are tasty things!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Does _"Roken is Dodelisk"_translate to "Can You Hear the Drums, Fernando"?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> Does _"Roken is Dodelisk"_translate to "Can You Hear the Drums, Fernando"?


nope, it doesn't. Roken is dodelijk means Smoking kills. But it doesn't say WHO it kills :gn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL!!!:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

love the red devils face, should include that in your bombs lol


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Easy there killer......eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasy.  :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I'm gonna enjoy watching The Don work.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> I think I'm gonna enjoy watching The Don work.


I will hurt some people, send out 2 packages last week (one was a trade, the other was the newbie alliance bomb, and I was part of the jdreynes vinobomb) and I will send 3 packages this week.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I will hurt some people, send out 2 packages last week (one was a trade, the other was the newbie alliance bomb, and I was part of the jdreynes vinobomb) and I will send 3 packages this week.


If you wound them, they will only become stronger, you know?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> If you wound them, they will only become stronger, you know?


Nobody can beat a clog right on the head  But i'm shooting while I still can, I know that I have some incoming that will probably blow my head off.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BOMBS AWAY



Just been to the postal office, dropped of 3 bombs.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> BOMBS AWAY
> 
> Just been to the postal office, dropped of 3 bombs.


Get SOME DON!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

This is going to be cool!

Fernando!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Good job Don...love those little clogs but I'll bet they are hard to keep lit!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting... look forward to seeing the devastation! :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

As the king of battle says "Shot Out!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

it landed today


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

I got bombed by someone...LOL Something from the Netherlands. I am ready to bomb them right back and it won;t be nice. : )

Thanks again and as promised just wait my friend.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Lol nice hit Fern  eric needed some clogs


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> Lol nice hit Fern  eric needed some clogs


SmokeyNL it is kind of creepy but Don knew my size.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I stopped into Hajenius while I was in Amsterdam. An absolutely beautiful shop and a great example of Art Deco style. Nice hit.


----------

